# How to hide fullscreen games



## Evlpacman (Apr 1, 2006)

is there any possible way to hide fullscreen games? i'd love to be able to play diablo and switch to ichat or itunes while i'm actually playing the game..

thanks


----------



## Viro (Apr 1, 2006)

With Blizzard games, it usually is possible to do Cmd-M and get that played in windowed mode. You can hide it then.


----------

